
ICANN removes .org price caps despite 98% public opposition - ted0
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/29/icann_slammed_org_price/
======
tryptophan
DNS/registrars/registries should be regulated as a utility. I just don't see
any other way to reasonably do DNS. Its like having signs on the roads be
privately owned and charge per view.

For all the talk about the internet being decentralized, that may be true on
the IP layer, but once you get to DNS, its very centralized, with a single
private entity essentially controlling your online identity.

I've actually stopped from switching to a hosted email with my own domain
because of this. If they decide to 20x the price, I lose my email, and can't
do much about it. If someone else registers it, they could suddenly read all
emails sent to me...

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
They probably can't be regulated as a utility by any government in particular
without fragmenting the namespace.

~~~
opsroller
And that’s a problem why?

